# We put Mittens to sleep yesterday



## Mittoonces (Jun 23, 2004)

Well, I was home for Christmas so I got to see Mittens again. I'd been hoping to take her to another vet for some more extensive testing when I got home, but as soon as I saw her I knew there was no point. She was just a mess, barely functional at all and just lied there staring straight ahead most of the time and unresponsive. She'd stopped bathing herself altogether, so Mom was washing her by hand with cat shampoo. (She actually looked very good considering this - she looked and smelled clean, and we could be fooled into thinking she was in normal condition when she was asleep.) She hadn't pooped in several days, and was urinating once every one or two days and getting it all over herself. It seemed like even if we were able to figure out what was wrong with her and get that treated, too much had already gone wrong with her and she'd have major problems for the rest of her life. 

I don't think the main problem was her liver, I think she had a brain tumor or something else seriously wrong with her brain. She actually had something of an appetite up until her last day, and she voluntarily ate half a can of cat food in the morning during her usual feeding time. We had to hold her upright while she ate because otherwise she would fall over. About twice a day, she would become restless and fight to stand up and walk around. Once she managed to stand, she only walked in circles, until she'd fall over and stare straight ahead for a while and eventually go to sleep.

The only comfort was that she didn't seem to be in any pain. She only seemed to be suffering when she tried to walk and would fall over, or when she would try to get up after lying down for a while. And then it seemed to be only aggravation, and not pain. She didn't seem to be able to see or physically feel anything. Yesterday was a bright, sunny day, so we put her up on the window sill and she slept comfortably in the sun for a couple hours like she always used to. It was nice to see her look normal for a little while. I put her back on the floor when she woke up and started moving her legs around, after the sun had moved off of her.

I'm sad for my mom and for Toonces - Mittens loved Mom and they were very comforting to each other, and Toonces has known Mittens as long as he can remember. He's never been the only cat in the house. I'm hoping they can adjust accordingly and Mom can be as close to him as she was with Mittens, I know he will be lonely without Mittens because Toonces was like her annoying yet lovable little brother.

Here are a few pictures of Mittens:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v240/ ... berry1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v240/ ... ensmom.jpg
Mittens and Toonces: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v240/ ... oonces.jpg


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry about Mittens. She was a beautiful cat.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

How so very sad for you, your mom and Toonces. It's so hard to lose a family member. Mittens was such a beauty. Thanks for sharing those pictures of her. Take comfort in knowing she's in a place free of discomfort at the Bridge.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Very sorry to hear about Mittens. She was a beautiful cat and I'm sure she brought you alot of happiness thru out her life.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  RIP Mittens.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Rest in peace beautiful Mittens. I hope your pain eases soon.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Poor mittens, may you RIP  

_A Message from Heaven _

By Helen Mack 

Speak not of death for there is no such thing-there is merely a parting of the ways.I will walk on a little while and wait for you to count the sum of all your days.And when you come you'll find me waiting with shining eyes and silken well groomed fur.You'll take me in your arms just as you used to do and angel choirs will be drowned out by purrs.


----------

